# Male and female hedgehogs.



## turnhiphead (Sep 1, 2012)

Today I picked up a male hedgehog, about 3 months old. My female hedgehog had a VERY big cage, 6x2 C&C cage. So i split it up to make two cages, I put my new hedgehog in the cage, and I'm wondering if he can sense that theres a female on the other side. He keeps trying to get past that wall I made (big piece of chloroplast, he cant see past it). I know he cant get over there but he keeps falling over trying, I'm scared he will get hurt. :/


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

My guess would be that he can smell her, but I've never owned males with females, either. Is there any chance you could separate the cage into two separate halves and put some more distance between them? I know breeders on here keep males and females in the same room, and in cages near each other with no problems from either male or female, but maybe with sharing a wall it's just a bit too close for him.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd try to separate a little more and see if it makes a difference. Litchi and Tangelo's cages where only separated by like 5 inches and I never had problem with Tangelo trying to go towards Litchi.


----------



## turnhiphead (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks for the replies! I will try doing that to see if it makes a difference. I was also wondering if its normal that he hasnt eaten much :/ when I brought home my first hedgehog she ate a normal amount but he doesnt seem like he wants to touch his food.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Some hedgies will go on food strikes when they change homes / are stressed, which is normal but also a concern if he doesn't eat for more than a day or two. If he's eating a tiny bit, that's fine, but if he's not eating at all (easiest way to tell is to look for poop, if there is normal poop he should be good) you might have to end up syringe feeding him to get his appetite back up. Is he on the same food as he was before you got him?


----------



## dark_slasher91 (Nov 7, 2012)

Best "BRIBE" you can use to persuade a hedgehog on a hunger strike is to offer live mealworms. For my fatty one Brinhyld, she will warm up to anyone with mealworms in a snuggle in a snap. I was able to shorten her hunger strikes as well when I moved her to a bigger enclosure a couple of times using mealworms. 

P.S. Mealworms works best when trying to introduce new food/formula to picky hedgehog when they are not payin attention to it because of the new smell or texture. e


----------



## turnhiphead (Sep 1, 2012)

I added the food that he was eating before and got him and for some reason he doesnt like meal worms!


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

when I still had my female I had a 2x4 C&C cage divided in the middle. my male tried to go to my females side but once he realized that he could not get to her he stopped trying. in the process he did fall over a lot and he is perfectly fine so I dont think yours will get harmed with trying and eventually get bored of trying to go over to see the female and will give up and go about his business in his cage.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Before housing, did you have him quarantined for at least 30 days first? Its crucial to do so that your first hedgehogs doesn't catch any sicknesses the new one may be hiding.


----------

